# What is your gaming setup ?



## j2d2 (Jun 26, 2014)

Im not talking about specs (well if you want to post them you can). Im talking about physically what does it look like.
Here's mine :






If you are wondering , i use old crt monitors because there is absolutely (or almost) no delay compared to the standard 8ms on a new lcd or del screen.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jun 28, 2014)

I tried posting earlier, but i did not realize there was an image uploading restriction. 

nice CRTs by the way 



 



Don't mind the clutter


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't really play video games, but here's my studio regardless.




(This is an older picture, the desk is L shaped now.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2014)

Gelaxy said:


> I don't really play video games, but here's my studio regardless.
> (This is an older picture, the desk is L shaped now.)



What's with Game Dev Studio on the other screen?


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 7, 2014)

I dont feel like takin a picture but its custom built and runs 1100 fps on csgo


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Gibby said:


> What's with Game Dev Studio on the other screen?


Buddy made me try it, it was meh.
Also, now that my phone is charged I can take a better picture.




That's a beta tank on the left, sorry about how messy it is


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2014)

What flavour monster is that?

I've only been having original green shit

Also I'm jelly of everyone with double screens

fuk


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh, cool. a battle-stations thread. Just the thing I needed to finally convince me to clear all the clutter off my desk.
don't mind the potato quality photo


----------



## Hewge (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 7, 2014)

bed + laptop and about 6 pillows.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't actually taken a picture of it in a while, so this was thread was a good excuse.






And a shot of my tower as well, just cos I wanna show off my A50s


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Gibby said:


> What flavour monster is that?
> 
> I've only been having original green shit
> 
> ...


Zero Ultra, it tastes like Smirnoff Ice.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 8, 2014)

Gelaxy said:


> Zero Ultra, it tastes like Smirnoff Ice.


Yeah the white ones are good, the red one is tasty as well, any monster in general is delicious xD 
Also I have redone my tower so here is an update xP



 



Liquid loop is now inside the case, and I got rid of the blue xD  MOAR RED


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 8, 2014)

I guess it can play games too...


----------

